
Review of the “Ring” doorbell - edward
http://boingboing.net/2015/11/25/ring-is-the-doorbell-i-nev.html
======
Joeri
That reads like an advertisement, but I have one myself and it works pretty
well.

Downsides:

\- Hooking it up to the existing wiring wasn't possible in our case, because
of electrical incompatibility. Definitely research this ahead of time.
Charging is every few months it seems if you turn on motion detection.

\- It makes just one sound, and it's rather annoying. I really wish I could
upload a different sound.

\- Prior to the last recharge, but before receiving a battery alert, we had a
few cases where you had to press the button a few times before it worked. But
that was a few months ago, and it has been working reliably since.

Upsides: everything mentioned in the article.

------
amluto
Sounds neat, but: I'd prefer not to send all this video into the cloud, and I
don't want the expensive brick this will become if the manufacturer goes out
of business or decides to add a monthly fee.

We really need a clean way to self-host or distribute hosting of the cloud
part of the IoT. Maybe Sandstorm will serve this purpose some day.

------
mattkevan
The article read at first like a spoof of unnecessarily internet-connected
gadgets with one-word names.

Like Wash, a smartphone-operated wifi washing machine (actually that's not a
bad idea, let's get onto Kickstarter).

It was only halfway through did I realise it was a serious article about an
actual product...

